# Cooking resources



## Jordanp (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi guys I'm currently in culinary school and am looking for any online sites/youtube videos that display some cool cooking techniques. It could also be a lecture like harvards science and cooking or the MAD symposium videos anything really in the realm of cooking/food.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 30, 2013)

The youtube awesome thread on this forum will keep you entertained for at least two weeks. Get your wallet ready though, soooo much stuff you will want to buy its crazy!


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 30, 2013)

Check out "vah chef" or "vah reh vah" channel on YouTube....tons of vids on various Indian dishes.


----------



## KCMande (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.ted.com/topics/food
My personal favorite is the Dan Barber foie gras parable. Might not be exactly what you are looking for, mostly lectures about food.


----------



## wellminded1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Chefsteps, staff canteen on youtube are great, Alex Stupak has an hour long demo on youtube which is cool if you are into modern dessert, VICE Munchies is always fun, and perennial plate is cool.


----------



## Jordanp (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies seen most but a few new ones to check out =p


----------

